# Gispert Robusto Cigar Review - A sleeper



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A well made, good burning, easy drawing cigar that is better than anything out there in this price range. It's actually better (imho) than many out...

Read the full review here: Gispert Robusto Cigar Review - A sleeper


----------

